# London New Years Eve-eve(30th)evening/night meet



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

This was an event that we did on the 30th last year (and a couple of times after that) and it was a lot of fun.

Tuesday 30th December, meet up at around 10pm somewhere for a meal, and then a cruise around a pre-planned route to see some of the London sights and take some photo's. Traffic should be relatively light - the new years eve road closures should not be fully in by then. Not strictly a TT only event (last year a wicked sounding RS4 led the way Â 8)) a lot of people have moved on to other cars since then (myself included) so how about bringing yourself and interesting motor along (no Lada's Â ) for a eat, chat and crusie. Then you can party yourself to hell, as normal, the next night (my Birthday Â )

If there is enough interest, I will mention the meet on the Boxa net and see if we can get a few Boxsters along. WAK has some great pictures of last years event on his site.

As per last year, I will provide some freebie MP3/WAV CD's to anybody who wants to join in. You just have to tell me your favourite year, and why Â 

Paul.

http://forum.boxa.net/index.php?showtopic=4373


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Can I come Please - Sorry, don't have RS4 this year but something else !!

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Can I come Please - Sorry, don't have RS4 this year but something else !!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> HOWARD


I think that'll do just fine howard Â ;D 

There are a few guys interested over on the Boxa forum. I think WAK and Sundeep are too, so far. How about the people that came along last year (Moley/John/Louise/KCTT etc) or any of the other London based TT'ers?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Paul,

Yep may be up to it. I'll need to convince Bunny though - she got really tired on the last one, poor thing. But I do need to test my new digital camera ;D

Moley


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2003)

the moley !

this one is gathering steam..... 'eventually' !

so this will be a cross TTQ BOXTER & TTF event....

30th dec details other post details


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2003)

> the moley !
> 
> this one is gathering steam..... 'eventually' !
> 
> ...


although not much there.. so far

so far I count 2 boxsters & 4 TT's....


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

memememememememe! ;D

of course!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm coming to show my fairy lights! ;D


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> I'm coming to show my fairy lights! Â ;D


Hope you are going remove them by the 12th night ;D ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> I'm coming to show my fairy lights! Â ;D


ooo better wash T7 in case of any good photo ops! ;D

btw I'd be very happy if we did an exact rerun of last years route - i.e. food on Edgeware Road to start - anyone else had any thoughts?

L

L


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I'm coming to show my fairy lights! Â ;D


lol!

I wonder if any of the Boxsters would be interested in a kit :

T7


> btw I'd be very happy if we did an exact rerun of last years route - i.e. food on Edgeware Road to start - anyone else had any thoughts?


Totally agree - that restaurant was great 8) As for the route - yes, why don't we do more or less the same route (keep it simple) with may be a few small diversions to take in some other sights / photo opportunities? (Suggestions, WAK?) I'll do some free CD's again, so just tell me your year ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'd love to come to this but yet again I'm double booked on a London meet. Have fun guys and girls, but I shall be spending this new year in Edinburgh, getting wasted and going clubbing. 
I expect to be looking like this  and this  but not this 8) (cos it'll be dark)


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2003)

great looking like this post is GRADUALLY gathering pace..! Â :-X

as a potential preview and for those who can't make the 30th.. some of us are looking at doing a cruise on sat nite 20th dec...xmas winsdor / w.london cruise


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Looking forward to this - Louise, thinking about food already after all that christmas turkey ;D

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

lol Howard - I haven't even had turkey yet! Think supper was chicken kebabs iirc...

btw wanna ride in your car pls mister.... ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> (Suggestions, WAK?) I'll do some free CD's again, so just tell me your year Â ;D


I tried to do a little cruise Saturday night going down Chelsea Slone street was fun but many traffic lights and you could get easily broken up. you need a few knowledgeable people in the middle and end.

Can someone encourage the Boxa owners to bring PMR's if they have them.

I wanted to see but couldnt get to it....battersea power station as I understand things are happenning there.

anyone know if there is anything impressive to park near and take pictures of?

London eye has to be done again!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Guys - I might be able to come along to this if that's ok?

Do you mind if I post to the Z4 Forum ? May not be many takers as there is still relatively few owners (we haven't had a meet at all yet!) but you never know !

Let me know and I will post...

Cheers,

Damian


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Guys - I might be able to come along to this if that's ok?


Absolutely! It would be great to have a few of the recent TT rivals along to compare them - Z4/Z350/Boxster etc. Although it must be said, that a lot of the visual impact, and fun last year, came from having so many TT's on the road together. But I think it'd be fine to have a couple of each model/make on the run.



> Do you mind if I post to the Z4 Forum ? Â May not be many takers as there is still relatively few owners (we haven't had a meet at all yet!) but you never know !
> 
> Let me know and I will post...


Nothing has been planned yet, and the take up so far may appear to be a little slow, but last years event was organised between Christmas and the new year - the time when folk have had enough cold turkey and are looking for an excuse to get out of the house for the evening (provided you are not working, that is) So I'd say hold off on posting elsewhere, for the time being Â  I have one other confirmed Boxster 'entrant' (and Howards 911) so there will be three of us Â ;D

I was speaking with WAK last night, who is keen for a re-run, the London eye is a must, and I think we should do a tunnel or two Â : and possibly the Cutty Sark at Greenwich. And we would need to book the restaurant at Edgeware Rd. Â

WAK


> Can someone encourage the Boxa owners to bring PMR's if they have them.


I don't have a PMR, I'm afraid, but I have sat nav, so should be ok. I think if we were to put together a list of destinations to visit, and we were able to keep together, then that would be fine. If not, well we will all know where we are all heading.

And don't forget - what YEAR CD do you want, and in WAV or MP3 format? Â ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I have Sat Nav so I stand less chance of getting lost than last time I guess 8)

I do remember laughing last time I was on one of these - we all agreed it would be a good idea not to go too mad and ensure you kept an eye on the person in the rearview to try and make sure the cruise kept together and no one got lost.

Then as soon as we got on the road I had to drive like a loon to keep up with the people in front !!! : ;D

Damian

PS thanks Paul - ok, let me know when you think I can post....obviously the more of a heads-up I can give the better - but nonetheless - i wouldn't expect a huge turnout anyway. To keep the visual impact - perhaps we should try and keep the cars in model order...i.e TT's first, Z4's second (I'm gracious) and (of course) Boxster's last (only kiddin' )

SHould be fun !

Damian


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I do remember laughing last time I was on one of these - we all agreed it would be a good idea not to go too mad and ensure you kept an eye on the person in the rearview to try and make sure the cruise kept together and no one got lost.
> 
> Then as soon Â as we got on the road I had to drive like a loon to keep up with the people in front !!! Â : ;D


This has been known to happen at other meets (or 'Hoons', as they used to be known) the pace might be a little slower in central London Â 



> To keep the visual impact - perhaps we should try and keep the cars in model order...i.e TT's first, Z4's second (I'm gracious) and (of course) Boxster's last (only kiddin' Â )
> 
> SHould be fun !
> 
> Damian


Good idea, Damian. You see, last year, we had Howard in his RS4, who would occasionally blast up from the rear to the front (and front to rear) to keep the group together. Obviously, TT's and Z4's are not fast enough for this task, so the Porkers will have to do it Â ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2003)

> And don't forget - what YEAR CD do you want, and in WAV or MP3 format? Â ;D


let's go for 2003 ! in MP3 please ;D


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Got room for 1 more ???


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Not sure quite what end of the country i'm going to be on the 30th but is there room for an oil burner ?

James


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I count thirteen/(fourteen cars) (teams Â ) so far, plus some from the TT-quattro-com group.

HBK - 911 - ?
(Moley - TT - ?)
Sundeep - TT - 2003/MP3/57 tracks
T7 - TT - ?
WAK - TT - ?
mighTy Tee - TT - ?
Zed Head - 350Z - ?
Snaxo - Z4 - ?
Was - TT - 2003/MP3/57 tracks
Coupe Sport - Golf - ?
PaulS - BoxsterS
Dean - BoxsterS - ?
Spilmah - TT - ?
imsTTer - TT - ?

Tell me what year CD you want (and why Â ) typically 20 tracks if in CD/WAV format (play in the car on the night) or ~ 100 tracks if in MP3 format.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

sounds like another TT by master kop is coming along as well.....

http://www.tt-quattro.com/forum/forum_p ... =1170&PN=1

for those out South/west/south-west...... we are thinking about meeting 30/40 minutes earlier to cruise into central london to the main meeting point at the home of UK Ferrari... Maranello Sales at Egham.. which is just off the M25 jct 13 ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

having just checked last years post...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1040733715

*we all met at 11.30pm

down on Park Lane..... (W1K 7TP)

in front of the BMW / Mini / Porsche dealership....

same again Â ;D ? Â 8)
*


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

same again everything ;D - except it would probably be a good idea to book a table this year (although Farha charmed the waiters brilliantly iirc)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

For anyone in 2 minds about coming, here's a couple of reminders...
Last year
http://www.wak-tt.com/London20021230/London20021230.htm

Last March
http://www.wak-tt.com/london20030301/london20030301.htm

2003 mp3 please.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Same again everything ;D 8)

Just name your 'year' CD


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

PaulS

I missed out on the fun last year, can you elighten me ref: which year CD's`

cheers


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> PaulS
> 
> I missed out on the fun last year, can you elighten me ref: which year CD's`
> 
> cheers


OK - It's just about exchanging some Christmas gifts, courtesy of the internet and a CD burner ....

I have a good collection of MP3 songs - mostly UK top 40 hit songs 1952 - 2003. Typically 110 songs 'per year' so name your year, _and why_, and I'll knock up some freebie CD's, to hand out at the meet, as last year. Sundeep has gone first, very originally with 2003 Â : but it can be any year, from 1952 - 2003. (2003 is the year that I have the least tracks, bye the way )

Tell me also, if you would like the CD in MP3 'computer' format Â (~ 110 songs per CD, you won't be able to play the CD in the car, unless you have an in-car mp3 player) or in standard CD 'WAV' format, which will give you typically 18 tracks.

Most of the mp3 songs are @ 320kb/s, the ones that I put on a WAV CD, will be CD WAV 'upspeed' conversions (GaryC is probably groaning in horror Â ) but 320 kb/s is certainly 'near' CD quality, and quite good enough for car/Bose use 

So for those who are attending, tell me your years Â


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

well you know.... got to keep up to date :

btw... for all those heading in from the west / south-west....

a few of us are meeting up at the ferrari dealer Maranello Sales in Egham from about 10.45pm.. leaving at 11pm to get into marble arch for 11.30pm !


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Paul,

I haven't forgotten this ... I'm still trying to pursuade Bunny that we should go, but she's got to work the next day. I'll keep trying though : Now if Butler & Wilson and Tiffany were open at that time .... ;D

Unitl I know what we're doing, I won't do my music selection.

Cheers.

Martin


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

PaulS

thanks for the offer  2003 standard CD would be great 

cheers

was


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Got room for a little Blue TT on the 30th 

Please 

Sam xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2003)

everyone is welcome


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> everyone is welcome


Even Sundeep!  ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2003)

> Even Sundeep! Â  ;D


let's hope you can keep up in the run from Maranello to Marble Arch 8)


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I will be there!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I will be there!!


Pick a year for your CD? ;D (and everybody else attending - send me an IM)


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

I have a day pass if T7 can offer a place to rest the TT I may get a 24hr ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Maybe... just maybe...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> I have a day pass if T7 can offer a place to rest the TT I may get a 24hr ;D


Of course!!!! So its all back to mine after  : ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Went past London Eye last night and a stones throw away from it there is something new which could make a nice photo shot.

A windmill, full size big power generating windmill in the middle of London!

I dont know how new it is but I have never seen it before.
should be in sight from the LE..


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

So, we'll all meet up between 11:00 - 11:30 pm at Park Lane, from there to the restaurant @ Edgeware Rd, after that, WAK's magical mystery tour, and after that, who knows what! Â : Looks like I will be starting my birthday celebrations in style Â 

Can anybody who wants a CD get their order in PDQ, or I will not have the time to do them.

Be there or B [] Â ;D


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

> Went past London Eye last night and a stones throw away from it there is something new which could make a nice photo shot.
> 
> A windmill, full size big power generating windmill Â in the middle of London!
> 
> ...


Its been there about 3 months or so. Its sponsored by Shell (its right outside the Shell Building) as part of a demonstration of their search for renewable energy. Only thing I haven't been able to determine is if it really generates power...

Not sure it is a full size one (although they come in various sizes so who knows)... I reckon its about 2/3 the size of those you see in Yorkshire (purely visual estimate from memory of last trip to the Dales in September)

Not sure how close you could get the cars to it tho... its a pedestrian area apart from the narrow access road and the car park there


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Of course!!!! So its all back to mine after Â  : ;D


okay I'll keep you posted, really depends on if too tired and weather(bl***Y awful here)


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Hiya, so whats the update??

Who is going? And what time we meeting? Is there a meeting point in Egham?? Where we met last week Sundeep?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Hows this for a route?
Meeting Point:- Marble Arch Mini Showroom on Park Lane
http://www.wak-tt.com/hosted/marblearch.jpg
W1K 7TP

The Route.

1. Park Lane, (Mini Showroom)- Meet Tues 30th, 11.15pm - 11.45pm kick off

2. Edgware road - Eat 
Group all together head back to Marble Arch and towards Oxford Street

3. Oxford Street - Â 
Towards Oxford Circus. Â

4. Oxford Circus - NO RIGHT TURN but we want to go right....so
At Oxford Circus turn left onto Regents street, then left again into Margaret Street. 
Bear Right and follow the square to the right at John Lewis and right again going back towards Regents Street. At traffic

lights turn right onto Regents Street heading towards Piccadilly.

5. Regents street Â 
Straight down.

6. Piccadilly 
Go straight across, Eros on your right, and turn right down the Haymarket, get over to the left lane to turn towards

Trafalgar Square.

7. Trafalgar Square 
Go all the way around Trafalgar Square around the new anticlockwise path but bear right at the end and turn right towards the Strand.

8. Strand 
Straight along the Strand, Around Aldwych keep right but bear left onto Strand/Fleet Street towards the end of the Aldwych bend.

9. Fleet Street 
Straight along you'll see St Paulâ€™s Cathedral illuminated and come into view.

10. St Paul's Cathedral- STOP POINT 
Stop outside and regroup and some night photos.

11. Straight on from St Paulâ€™s Â 
Bear left onto Queen Victoria Street and head towards the Bank of England.

12. Bank of England Junction Â 
Cross the junction and turn right into Cornhill, go straight, turns into Leadenhall Street

13. Lloyds Building. STOP POINT 
Stop at the Steel LLoyds building to regroup and photos.

14. Straight on from Lloyds. 
Go accross the roundabout with the church in the middle, then accross the adjoining office block roundabout Â and down the A13 towards Limehouse.

15. After a few junctions along we will come to a large junction and Fork on the the A1261 West India Dock Road
bear right to head towards Canary Wharf....then keep right for the next junction
turn right to head up and into Canary wharf follow the ramp UP and take the first left.

16. Canary Wharf. - WE DO NOT HAVE PERMISSION TO STOP.
I will ask security if we can stop if not this will just be a drive through.
we head out of CW and down a slip road next to a McDonalds and big roundabout
Head accross the roundabout underneath the flyover towards the blackwall tunnel approach
at the T junction with the A13 turn right.the next set of lights is over the blackwall tunnel.

17. Blackwall Tunnel
At the Blackwall tunnel junction on the A13
Miss the first left going north and go over the Blackwall tunnel approach and then immediately left down a slip road to turn

around into the Blackwall tunnel, southbound.
Exit the tunnel and carry on straight for around a mile and take the 3rd off ramp for the A2, turn Right

18. Blackwall Tunnel to CuttySark - STOP POINT
Keep on the A2 until you see signs for Greenwich and the A2211
Eventually turn right onto the A206
Head into the main Greenwich village square and go around to the next Â Corner Hopefully the Cutty Sark will be there! ;o)

19. Cutty Sark to Rotherhide Tunnel 
Go all the way around the main Greenwich square and head up the A200 towards Rotherhide, keep following this route
You will come across a roundabout with the Rotherhide tunnel to its right. turn right and head into it.
Its narrow so be careful.

20. Cutty Sark to Rotherhide Tunnel
EXIT Rotherhide tunnel and turn left onto A13
at the next junction LEFT onto Butcher RoW
Down to the T junction and TURN RIGHT onto the Limehouse link and head towards
London away from the Limehouse Tunnel.

20a. Tower Bridge Junction
go straight but bear left to continue on towards the embankment

21. Embankment 
Head straight along the embankment until Westminster bridge 
Turn left onto Westminster Bridge.

22. Westminster Bridge. 
Over the bridge, go all the way (anticlockwise) around the roundabout following the signs to London Bridge. Â

23. Big Wheel STOP POINT 
Just after the roundabout turn left at the lights into CHICHELEY STREET. 
Park up for some nice views of the Millenium Wheel and great Photo opportunities. 
See if we can get the new windmill in as well.


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

> Hiya, so whats the update??
> 
> Who is going? And what time we meeting? Â Is there a meeting point in Egham?? Â Where we met last week Sundeep?


Who is going then??


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Wak... hope to get there for this...

Where/what are you planning to eat?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

WAK - the route looks fine, thanks for doing that Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I'm going to try and print off a map of the route.

*It looks like up to 19 cars so far (those in brackets not sure): Â Updated Monday evening 29th Dec *

HBK - Porsche 911 - 2003 CD WAV
(Moley - TT) 
Sundeep - TT - 2003 CD MP3
T7 - TT - 2002 CD WAV
WAK - TT - 2003 CD MP3
mighTy Tee - TT 
(Zed Head - Nissan 350Z) Â 
Snaxo - BMW Z4 Â 
Was - TT - 2003 CD WAV
Coupe Sport - VW Golf 
PaulS - Porsche BoxsterS 
Dean - Porsche BoxsterS 
Spilmah - TT 
imsTTer - TT 
(KevinST - TT)
(KCTT - TT) 
Kop - TT
(IrvingTT - TT)
Mackem - TT - 2003 CD WAV
Donna Kebab - TT ?

Be there or B [] Â 

yr 2003 seems to be popular for the CD choice Â : but I've only got 58 songs - does anybody want 1979 with 270? Â  Anybody else who wants one - any yr 1952 - 2003 - last chance to will be this evening.


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Sorry Paul for not being around and adding my comments to the post recently - To much of a heavy sex life ;D

Oh, 2003 Disc please if its not to late (Wav, to play in the car).

Louise, Yes darling you can have a RIDE 

Look forward to seeing everyone @ Park Lane and Yes, i have checked with my car and she is okay to go to the front and then to the back then to the front and then to the back of the Line to make sure everyone is awake and putting there foot DOWN !!

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Howard - was your RS4 in Reading today? We saw you on the way to the cinema. 
Unless you've sold it of course


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

> As for who's coming along, it looks like up to 17 cars so far: (those in brackets not sure)


PaulS ... u missed me off the list [smiley=bigcry.gif](in brackets tho for now)


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Room for another?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Unfortunately I am not now going to be able to make this. Apologies (gutted) :'(

Damian


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Unfortunately I am not now going to be able to make this. Â Apologies (gutted) Â :'(
> 
> Damian


Why? you havent dropped a wing mirror again?  ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2003)

> Hows this for a route?
> Meeting Point:- Marble Arch Mini Showroom on Park Lane
> http://www.wak-tt.com/hosted/marblearch.jpg
> W1K 7TP
> ...


nice to see you xmas was productive 

so are we still initally meeting at Maranello in Egham at 10.45pm to head INTO London....


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Hi Stu

No, I sold my RS4 to a guy called Peter who lives in Reading.

I am getting my plate back from him sometime early Jan - He gets noticed more with my plate on in Reading than I ever got noticed in NW London ;D

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Maranello is fine.

The restaurant wont take a large bookings so late so like last year we will have to blag some seats or just have a stand up takeaway! :-/ it'll be fine!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Porker owners will probably want to keep jumping up to check on their "babies" anyway... 

Looking forward to it... ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> Why? you havent dropped a wing mirror again? Â  ;D


LOL. Cheeky git 

Nah...other half related social engagement : :-/

Damian


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> LOL. Cheeky git Â
> 
> Nah...other half related social engagement Â : Â :-/
> 
> Damian


bet it'll be finished by 11... drop her home and meet us on Edgware road at 12:30 

or is your Z4 afraid of the dark.... : : :

L :-*


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

*It looks like up to 16 cars so far (those in brackets not sure): Â Updated Tuesday afternoon 30th Dec *

HBK - Porsche 911 - 2003 CD WAV 
(Moley - TT) Â 
Sundeep - TT - 2003 CD MP3 
T7 - TT - 2002 CD WAV 
WAK - TT - 2003 CD MP3 
mighTy Tee - TT Â 
(Zed Head - Nissan 350Z) Â 
Snaxo - BMW Z4 Â 
Was - TT - 2003 CD WAV 
Coupe Sport - VW Golf Â 
PaulS - Porsche BoxsterS Â 
Dean - Porsche BoxsterS Merc SL55 AMG Â 
Spilmah - TT Â 
imsTTer - TT Â 
(KevinST - TT)
(KCTT - TT) Â 
Kop - TT 
(IrvingTT - TT) 
Mackem - TT - 2003 CD WAV 
(Donna Kebab - TT) Â

*Be there or B []* Â  Â


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

> Porker owners will probably want to keep jumping up to check on their "babies" anyway...


Yeh right, I'll keep an eye on you and see how many times you run out! 

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Looks like I'm gonna be [] - can't get rid of this cold :'(


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Oh come on Kevin, Bring some Tissues !! 

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## d8ean (Nov 7, 2003)

I feel like [email protected] and am knackered but i may aswell come along for it!

where is the best place to meet you guys - on route - coming from bromley way / through blackwall in the SL55 AMG -

Boxster needs a rest


----------



## d8ean (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh - Paul S -

got any sort of garage muzic?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Oh - Paul S -
> 
> got any sort of garage muzic?


More into chillout / house / headkandi stuff myself, but I'll see what I can do. You can have 1988/1990 because that's when it all started Â 

You were probably in your school uniform then, lol! Â [smiley=elf.gif]

I've just knocked this one together for you Â 

CD1 1988 - 1990

1 Â Â Â Beatmasters - Burn It Up
2 Â Â Â Clime Fisher - Rise To The Occasion (hip hop mix)
3 Â Â Â S Express - Theme From S Express
4 Â Â Â Rob Base & EZ Rock - It Takes Two
5 Â Â Â Two Men , A Drum Machine & a Trumpet - Tired Of Getting Pushed Around
6 Â Â Â Technotronic - Pump Up The Volume
7 Â Â Â 49'ers - Touch Me
8 Â Â Â 808 State - Pacific 808
9 Â Â Â A Guy Called Gerald - Voodoo Ray
10 Â Â Â Black Box - Ride On Time
11 Â Â Â Yazz - People Hold On
12 Â Â Â Doug Lazy - Let It Roll
13 Â Â Â FPI project - Going Back To My Roots / Rich In Paradise
14 Â Â Â Inner City - Good Life
15 Â Â Â Lil Louis - French Kiss
16 Â Â Â Raze - Break For Love

CD2

1 Â Â Â Soul II Soul - Keep on Movinâ€™
2 Â Â Â Technotronic - Pump Up The Jam
3 Â Â Â Wendy & Lisa - Satisfaction
4 Â Â Â Bassomatic - Fascinating Rhythm
5 Â Â Â Deee-Lite - Groove Is In The Heart
6 Â Â Â Deee-Lite - Power Of Love
7 Â Â Â Family Stand - Ghetto Heaven
8 Â Â Â Happy Mondays - Step On
9 Â Â Â Little Louis & The Word - I Called U
10 Â Â Â Timelords - What Time Is Love
11 Â Â Â The Beloved - Your Love Takes Me Higher
12 Â Â Â Diana Brown - The Masterplan

Â Â Â


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Guys - still in rural Norfolk so will have to give it a miss :-/ - have a great one.

James.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well, I've waited until the last minute to see how Bunny feels - her Xmas cold has turned into laryngitis [smiley=sick2.gif] (it's truely been a quiet Xmas ;D) Unfortunatley she's still coughing and spluttering, so a late night out probably won't do it any good.

So I'm afraid I will have to cry off :'(

Have a great night the rest of you.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2003)

I feel awlful now knowing that i can't make it and you've knocked up that CD

I would of defo been there at 10pm - but 12 is far to late for me, and after the week i've had with travel and late nights another one will not do me the best favour!

Shame, i was looking forward to it!

(can i still get hold of that CD :)??



> More into chillout / house / headkandi stuff myself, but I'll see what I can do. You can have 1988/1990 because that's when it all started Â
> 
> You were probably in your school uniform then, lol! Â [smiley=elf.gif]
> 
> ...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Have just asked my nipper Luke, (7 going on 30!), and we're on for the trip. I think the thought of a late night swung it!

See you at Egham 10:45pm.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

See you at Egham, we are still on for it but wrap up warm.!


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Have a great time guys. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] I think I'll drag out some of my old skool cd's and pretend.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

> See you at Egham, we are still on for it but wrap up warm.!


It's a coupe, not a roadster! Plus, it's got heated arse warmers and very good heating.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> It's a coupe, not a roadster! Plus, it's got heated arse warmers and very good heating. Â


OK, so where were you? was it some other Egham?

we waited til 10.55 before departing. :-/

what happenned? 

just got back, fantastic turnout, great cruise a seems cameras, police, security, poor road surfaces are slowing things down in London.
tired.

Thanks to all that made it a fun evening, the pics should all be impressive.

seemed we atracted police at almost every stop...even London eye after some had left.

3 of us went by the Mall and Buck Palace...at 4am, 4 coppers standing there with a laser trap gun stopping cars.

4 coppers 4am..virtually no traffic  nice little revenue earner.

Tired.........
[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

What a top night! Â ;D Great people, great cars, great cruise! You can't beat a bit of tunnel therapy - WAK's TT and howards 911 on full chat - my ears are still ringing!

Shame about those miserable gits at Canary wharf not letting us through - bah humbug, and the fact that I got a parking ticket whilst we were parked at the restaurant Â    Â

Traffic was very light we all managed to stay together thanks to WAK and sundeep for some nifty work Â 

I'll post some pics later.

Paul.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Sh*t, sh*t, sh*t, sh*t, sh*t!!!!!! 

All I kept reading was 'London New Years *Eve*! So I was all geared up for it happening tonight.

I even got up this morning with the intention of cleaning the car and even asked Luke, 'Do you still want to go out tonight with the other TT's?'.

What a ten-ton-tw*t I feel now.

Gutted, absolutely gutted.

Sorry guys for letting you down and not reading the post properly.

Lots of love,

Sad of Basingstoke. :'(


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Thanks to all who arrangged a 1st class night, got home around 5:15 could not get to sleep, Sam hope you got home allright , Wak thanks for the led's , your little one's a gem singing Barbie song's at 1:30am priceless.
A very happy new year to you all .
Cheers,
Phill


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2003)

cheers everyone for a great nite...... 

hope to get the pics up soon !

regards
channel 4 !


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

got home around 5:15 could not get to sleep, Sam hope you got home allright , A very happy new year to you all .
Cheers,
Phill[/quote]

I got home about 5.25 safe & sound, Thanks Phil for getting me back to the A1, (Hope I didn't hold you up to much)

Excellent Evening!!! thank you to everyone for making us so welcome  Looking foward to seeing all the photos, as mine didnt come out that well .

Wishing you all a very Happy new year, looking forward to catching up with everyone again real soon 

Take care

Sam xx


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Great night out.... unfortunately my pics not to good due to lack of tripod ... but here's a couple that came out OK


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Thanks to everyone for a very enjoyable evening. It was good to meet some old and new friends, what a great bunch!

Special thanks to Paul for burning all those CDs and to Wak for organising the route, and Sundeep the rear gunner!










A few more pics here: http://public.fotki.com/mackem/london_tt_meet/


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2003)

and a few more pics !!!

the start at the promised land...









up at lloyds...... 









view from the eye









greating ready for tonite's party...









best regards to all & happy new year


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Good Morning all, Oops, its 1.45pm....Obviously just woke up and had a great night last night.

Apart from our leader, I would like to thank all the TT's for staying behind me 

Paul, Thank you for the CD and see you on a porsche day out hopefully.

I Loved the Tunnel therapy but I wish I could remember if there was camera at the end!

And finally driving on the A2 in the early hours of the morning @ 10mph was exilerating 

Time to go and wash my car so a Happy New Year to you all.

Cheers

HOWARD

PS: Loved the Food !, Oops, got to go again ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

just up, ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC PICS!!!

forgot completely people missed a stunning light show on the Millenium wheel, really was a fantastic show

Tony got some great shots, like the light beams in front of Maranello and White on WhiTTe!!!! Â ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Sh*t, sh*t, sh*t, sh*t, sh*t!!!!!! Â
> 
> All I kept reading was 'London New Years *Eve*! So I was all geared up for it happening tonight.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry....ROFLMAO, you';ve given me a wake up laugh!, Your son aint going to be happy! Down to the toy shop for you I think!

Tonight is the worst night to be driving round London...As Dr Evil would say, a gazillion bazillion smazillion people may be around London and Trafalgar square......its no place for cars.

:-/

Sorry you missed it, I think the pictures may annoy you even more.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi guys - once again a brilliant night out ;D London without traffic is hard to beat... made the pace of the evening good and avoided us getting split up - top job Wak and Sundeep :-*

As a London meet "veteran"  it was great to meet so many new people - shame the tables at the restaurant weren't bigger!

Loved the fact that we got a police drive-past at every stop and that they just smiled and left us to it! ;D

Hated the fact we cant do Limehouse any more 

The dress rehearsal of the lights at the wheel and finding a place that sold hot chocolate made a great end to the meet - looking forward to next year already!

Louise

ps Happy Brithday Paul - thanks for the CD's


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

T7,

Was good to meet u - and all the other new (to me anyway) faces....

As the only other Roadster there (we will ignore Paul's Porker - lol - he chickened out early) I think we showed 'em what hard core top down motoring is all about! Â Must remember wooly hat next time tho a TTOC cap doesn't keep the tips of the ears warm!

Tanking thru the tunnel behind WAK and HBK on full song left my ears ringing 

Irving...


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

What a great night  am so glad I could make it even though I was/still am suffering with my cold :-/

Thanks for arranging it guys and to everybody that turned up to make it a great night  and to Wak & Sundeep for keeping the pack together. There was some nice manoeuvres going on at the back of the pack hey Channel 41  , sorry to the Ford galaxy owner â€" you should have NOT been in the convoy and you should NOT try to take on a TT 

The pictures have come out good, can somebody help host/post them full size?

Paul sorry to hear about your parking ticket, not what you need on your Birthday

Some small pics here :

http://public.fotki.com/wasim/new_years_eve_eve/

Hope to meet up with you guys n gals real soon

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I'm just a bit tired today, but it was a brilliant night, well worth the effort. A great way to start my birthday - but what a nice present Westminster council gave me Â :

Most of my pics came out a bit dark - must take some time to read my camera manual, get a tripod, and work out how to lengthen exposure time, but here are a few of mine.

I still can't believe the noise that WAK's TT & Howards 911 made going through the tunnels - and wasn't that horn 'tune' fun going through the Rotherhide Â ;D 

WAK and Howard seemed very evenly matched, when they compared their 0 - 30 times Â  but WAK was fully loaded with 3 passengers Â  you have a VERY quick car WAK and it has the soundtrack to match. Come to think of it, my Boxster sounded pretty awesome too Â ;D

Howard and WAK took the cornering awards but I won the sideways trophy as I dont have PSM Â  

Thanks to everyone who came along, I didn't have a chance to speak to everybody, hope you enjoy the Cd's. Party starts tonight big time Â ;D Â 










Why have one tax disc when you can have two Â :










Here we waiting for the off and wondering where Audi260bhp is :










Howards 911



















my boxster










flourescent TT










The meal in the Lebanese Restaurant 'Maroush' was SUPERB!










Perfect timing again - shut eyes/flash Â :










Leaving canary wharf - it was _cold_










Scatty the catty came out to see what all the fuss was about at Greenwich


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> ps Happy Brithday Paul - thanks for the CD's


Are you boozing already Louise?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Glad you all had such a good time 
Weird to see photos of bf without me :'(
maybe next year [smiley=cheers.gif]

Modified to say happy b'day PaulS


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

PaulS - Thanks for rubbing it in! 









*Waiting for AudiTT260bhp to turn up!*

Wak - You're so in tune with being a father. Cost me a _large_ Bionicle lego set! He's chuffed - I'm still gutted. Can't bear to look at any more pictures. Those above have reduced me to tears already. :'(


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

;D
well, sorry, here's some more, gutted my batteries ran out for the light show.

http://www.wak-tt.com/london20031230/london20031230.htm

we waited a fair bit for you at Maranello too.

Paul, sorry to hear about the ticket, what were you parked on dbl.yels or dbl.reds.?
:-/


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Great pictures Wak, (he says with gritted teeth!).

Especially like the Mclaren. Did it have a price ticket on it or was it case of, 'If you have to ask-You can't afford'?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I've been told that the car is built into that showroom in that there is no way of getting it out.

no price tag !


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

same time next year


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, see you in Egham on the 31st!


----------

